# French Beret



## Cbkyoung (Mar 2, 2016)

I posted a photo of the beret under pictures, and many people asked for the pattern and yarn.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern I have the perfect yarn picked out for my GD.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 2 skeins of Knit Picks Felici yarn in the Rainbow colorway that will be perfect and match the socks I made with this awhile back. Thank you for sharing this although you really shouldn't share a printed pattern like this as it is probably copyrighted.


----------



## Cbkyoung (Mar 2, 2016)

I personally asked the owner of the knit shop, who is French and wrote the pattern herself, if I could share it on knitting paradise. She said "yes, you can share it."


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Cbkyoung said:


> I personally asked the owner of the knit shop, who is French and wrote the pattern herself, if I could share it on knitting paradise. She said "yes, you can share it."


Thank you for clarifying this. Now I don't have to feel guilty for printing it. :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is great that you ask and she agreed. The rules of Paradise say not to do it. Just saying not making a complaint.


Cbkyoung said:


> I personally asked the owner of the knit shop, who is French and wrote the pattern herself, if I could share it on knitting paradise. She said "yes, you can share it."


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much. Such a cute Beret.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. And please give my thanks to that generous shop owner for allowing us to make her beautiful pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I know Edith, the designer as I used to shop at her lovely, little store packed with the nicest of yarns ever! 

I moved to New York and wish I could find a comparable store to Edith's, so far, no luck. She really is one of a kind.

She does write her own patterns as well as knitting books and is an artistic and very generous lady.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good 4 u !!!!!!!
bets


Cbkyoung said:


> I personally asked the owner of the knit shop, who is French and wrote the pattern herself, if I could share it on knitting paradise. She said "yes, you can share it."


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. And please thank the writer of this pattern for her generosity. I have knit several berets and do look forward to knitting this one in the future to add to my beret wardrobe.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Love the pattern!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I started mine last night. Hope to post a pic soon.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I will add the pattern to my library of patterns and will put it on my to do list.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very pretty!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Darling beret and lovely yarns that are new to me. I am going to google that shop. I love yarns from France and Italy. FYI, there is also a very similar free beret pattern on the Purl Soho site called the Purl Beret which I have made. Fast and easy.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe I missed something, but what yarn weight (e.g., 3, 4, 5) or specific brand and type was used?


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Mollie said:


> Maybe I missed something, but what yarn weight (e.g., 3, 4, 5) or specific brand and type was used?


Fingering weight. I am using sock yarn and size 3 needles.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Fingering weight. I am using sock yarn and size 3 needles.


Thanks so much! I now realize I got so excited about the beret that I forgot to check the yarn details.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

We have Rhichard DeVrieze yarns at our LYS (Apples to Oranges, Silverton OR YAY!) and they are beyond scrumptious! I will have to make this beret in one of his amazing colorways....the problem? which one to pick!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

bethn said:


> We have Rhichard DeVrieze yarns at our LYS (Apples to Oranges, Silverton OR YAY!) and they are beyond scrumptious! I will have to make this beret in one of his amazing colorways....the problem? which one to pick!


I have heard such nice things about your LYS in Silverton. One of these days I will get down there and check you out. Silverton is such a pleasant, little town.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting, you do nice work


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you and please thank the writer for us.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you and please thank the generous shop owner.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

I am sure going to make this. I sounds easy and I love hats. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Sorceress_Mage (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you so much. I just printed it out. When I learn to knit I will make this. Right now I have been only crocheting.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

